# Classic 1960's Dark Ride Catalog



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I came across this site the other day and thought I'd share. It's got great images of Dark Ride props from the 1960's. Nothing for sale but fun to look at. Here's the link...

http://theimaginaryworld.com/darkride.html

The site also has some cool images of Halloween makeup kits from the 70's. I remember these for sure. :jol:

http://theimaginaryworld.com/iman.html


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Love this !! - thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Man we sure have come a long way since those days..
Everyones stuff on haunt is so much better...NOW
I like these best from darkride
the pop up on page 7
and welcome on page 10

funny I remember most of those make-up things on the Iman site too...


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I remember buying (or having my mom buy lol) the Evil Teeth, Scar Stuf, Glow Goop, Oozing Orb, Creepy Skin, Vampire Blood, Evil Eyes, Vampire Blood, and Nose Putty.

Yeah, I think I was into Halloween full-time since I was born heheh


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Brings back a few memories.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Revenant said:


> I remember buying (or having my mom buy lol) the Evil Teeth, Scar Stuf, Glow Goop, Oozing Orb, Creepy Skin, Vampire Blood, Evil Eyes, Vampire Blood, and Nose Putty.
> 
> Yeah, I think I was into Halloween full-time since I was born heheh


LOL! I bought all that stuff when I was a kid and put it in a small box and called it my "makeup kit". I even bought some kids Halloween makeup books from Scholastic book club through my school. A couple years later I got Dick Smiths Monster Makeup kit, it had plastic molds, and geletin mix which they called "flex-flesh", man I thought that was as pro as the average guy could get...little did I know. Later I bought Dick Smiths Monster Makeup Handbook and discovered the wonderful world of latex...Animatronic displays have since replaced my interest in makeup, but it all started with those Imagineering makeup. I'll never forget my "makeup kit". Thanks for the link, it brought back so many wonderful memories. Now, where's my Vampire Blood?

Not to get off topic....much, but I came across this pic from the same site...My question: What the heck is a BOO HOOTER?!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LMAO! Sounds like a kazoo or whistle.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

I bet Sickie you wer hoping it was a real Hooter whistle


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Blow it...and the hooters will come!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

viva la hooters!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Sweet site have you also heard of this site:
Laff in the Dark http://www.laffinthedark.com/


----------

